# Thinking about buying!



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am considering buying a German Shepherd and have found a dog i am interested in. 

I was wondering if a dog that is 11 weeks old, almost 12 weeks old is too late to bring home? The breeders will release the dogs at 8 weeks. The dog drew my attention very quickly (web site). I was informed that this dog is the last of the litter. 

I have read that anywhere from 6-9 weeks is a good time to bring them home. Would 12 weeks be too late? Also the dog is in another state. I live in MD and the dog is in MO. Is flying the dog going to cause issues? MD does not have any real breeders. 

Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

11-12 weeks old is the perfect age! I brought my GSD Sinister home when he was 11 weeks old and he is the best dog ever! He had a great attention span and a bigger bladder than an 8 week old puppy. He was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old. 

Next year I am getting a female GSD puppy and I wont be bringing her home until she is 12 weeks old.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I second that! Balto was 3 months old when I got him and he was housebroken almost immediately.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am from MD/dc area orginally..there are some breeders..one I want to say is in howard county..very reputible and also very pricey...cant recall the name though.

have you looked at mid atlantic GSD?

Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

6 weeks is too young, 11 or 12 weeks is fine. Do you have a link to the website where you saw the puppy?


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I will check out mid atlantic. Thanks crown

The link is: MD - Maryland German Shepherd Puppies for Sale by German Shepherd Breeders - Baltimore, Frederick, Gaithersburg, Rockville, Bowie, Hagerstown, Annapolis, and Salisbury


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Is that the link to where you're buying your puppy??

I'm sorry to say that looks like a puppy mill/broker site, certainly not a reputable breeder.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

that appears to be the same website that person in PA gave the link to


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

12 weeks is definitely not too old. And I wouldn't think that flying the puppy would be a problem. It might be a bit stressful but if the breeder is willing to fly the puppy it should be fine, or I would think.
But after looking at that link, I have to agree with everybody else. That's a HUGE amount of puppies.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Is that the link to where you're buying your puppy??
> 
> I'm sorry to say that looks like a puppy mill/broker site, certainly not a reputable breeder.


Looks like a Broker site.

MD - Maryland German Shepherd Puppies for Sale by German Shepherd Breeders - Baltimore, Frederick, Gaithersburg, Rockville, Bowie, Hagerstown, Annapolis, and Salisbury

"If you'd like to join our network of private breeders and advertise your puppies on MarylandGermanShepherdBreeders.net, please complete our Breeder Registration form below. We will contact you within two weekdays to discuss your dogs, your breeding practices, and the next step in the breeder registration process. 
Please note that not just anyone can advertise puppies on our web site—only qualified, experienced breeders of happy, healthy puppies are accepted into our breeder network. We will *not* accept puppy mills, backyard breeders, or breeders who breed for quantity over quality. We pride ourselves in only working with America's top breeders."
*
*


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

chocolat said:


> that appears to be the same website that person in PA gave the link to


No, the other link in this thread was to a GSD rescue site. Two very different links to two very different places.


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Is that the link to where you're buying your puppy??
> 
> I'm sorry to say that looks like a puppy mill/broker site, certainly not a reputable breeder.


Yes, this is not a breeder. The breeders go through them to sell. I have only read customer satisfactions from their website. I do not know anyone that has used them.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ohh so it's a bunch of breeders using the same site? Well that explains the high number of puppies. They all look healthy to me.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

fsklax31 said:


> Yes, this is not a breeder. The breeders go through them to sell. I have only read customer satisfactions from their website. I do not know anyone that has used them.


Going through a breeder that will be with you for the life of the dog is truly priceless. 

I would suggest looking for a reputable breeder.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Does the site have any links to specific breeder sites? So that you can talk to the breeder one on one? If so that may be a good option to see if you can trust in them and the quality of the puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

My advice would be to look elsewhere.

Really good breeders do not need broker sites to sell their pups, nor will they use them because they want to know where their puppies are going and to whom. And of course with any sort of testimonials, take it with a grain of salt. Even if legitimate and not contrived, people are going to cherry pick what is posted on their site and sure aren't going to allow bad testimonials to be posted. That would be bad for business.

Search for recommended breeders who will sell to you direct and where you can build a relationship with the breeder. Talk to the breeder about what you are looking for and if their pups will fit the bill. Ask for references from previous customers and contact those people yourself.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> We pride ourselves in only working with America's top breeders.


America's top breeders do not sell their puppies through brokers to whoever can come up with the cash.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Debbie does have a point there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> My advice would be to look elsewhere.
> 
> Really good breeders do not need broker sites to sell their pups, nor will they use them because they want to know where their puppies are going and to whom. And of course with any sort of testimonials, take it with a grain of salt. Even if legitimate and not contrived, people are going to cherry pick what is posted on their site and sure aren't going to allow bad testimonials to be posted. That would be bad for business.
> 
> Search for recommended breeders who will sell to you direct and where you can build a relationship with the breeder. Talk to the breeder about what you are looking for and if their pups will fit the bill. Ask for references from previous customers and contact those people yourself.


:thumbup:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with Chris...
Although..I do know breeders that have referred puppy buyers to one another...I have done this myself.
If I have an inquiry regarding puppies, and I believe that another ethical, reputable breeder has a breeding that the person may "fit" better with....I would not hesitate to refer them.
Robin


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

^^ Very good point Robin. That's why contacting breeders directly, rather than going through brokers, is the way to go. Good breeders will refer people onto someone else if they don't think they have a suitable pup. So even if that breeder doesn't have something available or that will be a good fit, you may get great recommendations to a breeder who does.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I won't comment on the site/breeder.

As far as the age, I prefer 8-9 weeks, 12 might be pushing it for me unless I knew the breeder well. The reason is I have some circumstances as far as living conditions that any new dog that comes in needs to have optimal socialization time with and being exposed to *my* living environment and what *I* feel is important. If I had some problem where I wasn't going to be around until the dog was 12 weeks and the breeder was OK with keeping it, that would be a possibility but for me getting a dog is such a big deal that I'd be home and ready at 8-9 weeks, probably taking a few days off work as well. I personally would be concerned with a breeder that simply would not allow the puppy to be released until 12 weeks, but that's just me.


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input. I am looking elsewhere; other than that site. 

Thanks again!


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Another question if i might add...

Do most of you German shepherd owners prefer a male or female as a pet? And why?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I usually prefer males, but I chose a female shepherd because she was much less aggressive. However, it was a backyard breeder and it's DEFINITELY not always like that. My friend has a male and he's amazing. I don't personally find any preferance. Of course, the guys on here will probably give ya much better advice!


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

You know I am 52 now and while growing up my family always had a GSD and it was always female. When I retired from the Navy and was finally able to have a dog again it was of course a GSD and of course female. I have read that males protect property and females people. Dont think it much matters with a GSD there all great dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We all have our favorites, male vs female, and though CLEARLY I am right in knowing the girldogs are the best................................

I've been told that it's a personal preference  . Best thing to do is meet as many GSD's as you can, meet with some great breeders and see their dogs, and figure out the best fit for you.

My experience shows males tend to be 'easier' from the aspect of they will just listen and obey because they love you. Females tend to end up looking up and saying 'you want me to do what? well, what's in it for me?'. So I have found I need to be a better trainer to figure out how to work my dogs (always girls).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello, I'm in MD too. There are plenty of breeders in this area, what are you looking for? Working lines or Showlines?

11 or 12 weeks old is nothing, they are still babies. We sell puppies at that age without problems. In fact, sold one yesterday to a great home. 11 weeks old.


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Hello, I'm in MD too. There are plenty of breeders in this area, what are you looking for? Working lines or Showlines?
> 
> 11 or 12 weeks old is nothing, they are still babies. We sell puppies at that age without problems. In fact, sold one yesterday to a great home. 11 weeks old.


Private Message sent.

Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the girls! Keefer is my first male in 24 years of owning GSDs, and I love him to death but his nickname is doofus for a reason. :rofl: He is a big sweet love sponge though, even when he's being a PITA. :wub:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have always prefered the boys. They worship the ground I walk on, where the girls tell me to "talk to the paw"!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I have always prefered the boys. They worship the ground I walk on, where the girls tell me to "talk to the paw"!


 Lol!!  That's how I was until I met Koda.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

For pet puppies, coming home at 10+ weeks is actually much easier on the owner providing the breeder socializes and works with the puppies. Also much easier on a puppy being shipped. For performance or working dogs, 7 - 9 weeks seems to be ideal for purposes of drive building and early imprinting. But again, that isn't as much of an issue with breeders who are proactive with their puppies.

Male vs. female is a personal preference. GSDs can have issues with same sex aggression, so if you currently have a dog it is better to get an opposite sex GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I* have always prefered the boys. They worship the ground I walk on,* where the girls tell me to "talk to the paw"!


Exactly how Sinister is


----------

